# Pocket Predator Flip



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A s I picked up my mail today I got a surprise! This Pocket Predator flip was in my mail. I am so proud of this beautiful flip and it shoots very well also and does not hurt my old hand. I won't be shooting it very much though as I don't want to take a chance on dinging it! Wow, thank you so much Bill, I will cherish it very much. If you don't have a Pocket Predator slingshot, you need to get one of there top shooting flips! Bill Is one of the very top innovators in the sport and I highly recommend his flips!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Very cool. Don't drop it in the woods, you'll never find it.

It looks like a comfortable shooter.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!! You better get out and shoot it, Tex!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What model is that? It looks very Scout'ish.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> What model is that? It looks very Scout'ish.


Correction . The Scout looks very Ranger'ish . The " Ranger" was on the scene LONG before the Scout . With universal band attachments to boot .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ahhhhh, didn't know I had it reversed. I came on the scene long after both were released.

The Rangers I'm used to seeing have taller forks with the looped tubes hole quite low.

Again, great looking frame and my mistake for the confusion.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

BHPP - Ergo Ranger 

Nice!

Guess being cast by Pro Shot its a BHPPER...


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh wow. I've seen the video from Bill and I was impressed from all new forthcoming products.
Congrats!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow, congratulations Tex! Gotta love some sling mail. Especially if it's from Bill. Good on you Bill!! It looks tough, like you couldn't ding it if you tried. Shoot that thing!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> A s I picked up my mail today I got a surprise! This Pocket Predator flip was in my mail. I am so proud of this beautiful flip and it shoots very well also and does not hurt my old hand. I won't be shooting it very much though as I don't want to take a chance on dinging it! Wow, thank you so much Bill, I will cherish it very much. If you don't have a Pocket Predator slingshot, you need to get one of there top shooting flips! Bill Is one of the very top innovators in the sport and I highly recommend his flips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Tex!

The mail is certainly going a LOT faster than I anticipated!

You posting really wasn't necessary, but is totally appreciated... Like I've said numerous times before, you are one of the original and main reasons I was inspired to stick with slingshots and do what we've done...

So if anybody needs to be thanked, it's YOU more than me.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

treefork said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > What model is that? It looks very Scout'ish.
> ...


I generally try to stay out of all the controversy about who copied who and so forth... but needless to say again... or maybe it IS needed...

I try very hard not to copy anybody else's designs... in other words the actual silhouette of the piece... but if I do borrow a design concept, like the universal forks for example if I didn't invent them, I always try to make sure credit is given to whomever deserves it.

So just to be clear, the Ranger designs all go back to the same thing, made in late 2010... and since it's always been an evolving piece that was made by hand, some will be thicker, thinner, wider or narrower in some places, usually according to what the person desired... but a pretty much prototypical Ranger looks like the one below....

The fork tips on the newest piece are almost exactly the same as one of my original Universal forks designs (I have many, over 20 different types)... but I did do a few things different on this piece, I did use the standardized tube hole so could fit more attachments for band/tube attaching.... And I made it more ergonomic by adding a Roger Henrie inspired thumb webbing support structure... which necessitates narrowing the grip just a tad.

By adding the web support it really makes the Ranger design sit in the hand a lot better... which allows for even greater comfort and stability when shooting... and that helps to lead to more consistency and then accuracy!
























Yes, I was experimenting and making slingshots out of polycarbonate long before anybody else as well.... guilty, your honor!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info Bill.

The Ranger is one heck of a design and the new version looks amazing. Great work.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow Bill, I got mine yesterday afternoon and was blown away. This is the design I tried to make for years and never got it done. This thing fits my hand perfectly. Excellent job. I was up early trying it out and it shoots as good as it looks. I like the weight and the camo finish is right up my alley. This one is highly recommended to anyone that wants a top of the line slingshot. A real treat to shoot and with the take no prisoners attitude it may even replace my Starship as my desert companion.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These slingshots are truly amazing


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, you all make it worthwhile.

Roger, a special Thanks to you, the web support really makes this slingshot feel and work just right!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Mine goes everywhere with me. Well almost everywhere. I certainly won't own up to sleeping with it. You'll have to catch me sleeping to verify that bit of fact.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmm, maybe it's time to add another of Bill's shooters to my arsenal! I like the design and finish.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I will admit to perusing Bill's website the last couple days. I think he's on to something.

Looks like I'm going to spend some money soon.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAShooter; have you ordered that Pocket Predator slingshot yet? Let us know what you decide on and how you like it.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

JR,

I have another project underway right now so the Pocket Predator slingshot will have to wait a little while. Mr. Monkeynipples graciously sent me some tubes that he made up and I'm waiting for a Dankung General II to swim the Pacific and land in my mailbox so I can try out these new tubes. I haven't had a BB shooter since I made one out of 1/4 inch steel rod only an inch and a half tall and banded with rubber bands that I used to smuggle into school (8th grade) and cause trouble when no one was looking. I'm looking forward to shooting the 25 caliber steel balls I have waiting. I've crossed the Pacific on a destroyer and I don't remember it taking this long.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Hey Bill!

Have you any idea when these are gonna be up on the pro shot website? I really fancy on of those small rangers!

Cheers!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I keep seeing this new ranger design which fits the hand so well but when I go to the PP website I can't find that model. The Ranger Bill has on his website doesn't look anything like the Rangers I see given away on this forum. I would like to buy one of these new models. I wish he would start selling them. Come on Bill, you've taken care of your friends now let's see a price on this ergonomic Ranger.


----------

